# Reptile Cage Plans?



## Pink (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I'm a returning member, was posting a little a few years ago but didn't get to purchase a bredli due to accommodation issues. Mine, that is, not his. 

Anyway, I'm back, and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me whether this website is legit and if so, is the book worth it?
Reptile-cage-plans.com

It almost looks a little dodgy.

Thanks for your help!

Pink,


----------



## scorps (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey mate,

I doubt they would steal your money but I would think the plans will be in inches and feet and also be quite poor, its basicaly a collection of ebooks they le you download.


----------



## HiltonT (Jun 18, 2009)

G'day Pink,

I posted my current (still in design) plans over at http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1474301-post17 - you may well be interested in taking a look. They aren't a cut-list, but a full Google SketchUp model of a viv that is easy to see what's needed for building it.

Any questions, holler!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 18, 2009)

Here are some free plans. Quite simple to follow and once you have built one you will quickly work out how to design any cage size.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker-76861


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 19, 2009)

heres one i drew up, basic 3x2x2 enclosure, take this drawing into a kitchen make, and they will cut it up 4 you


----------



## kensai (Jun 20, 2009)

Plans are easy its the building that takes the time. PM me with the size I may be able to help


----------



## Pink (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey, 

Thanks guys! I'll have a look through these and see how I go. 

I'll let you know if I need a hand, Kensai. 

Pink,


----------

